# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Mini-14/Ranch Rifle good for self defense?

## ihsv

Is this a good all 'round home-defense rifle?  What are the pros and cons?  I'd like to find a simple, light, reliable weapon for both home defense and perhaps the occasional emergency hunting expedition.  Ammo prevalence is also important.  I'd like to purchase two of whatever rifle I end up choosing, one for myself and one for the wife.  If anyone can suggest better alternatives, I'm all ears.

----------


## Kregener

The Ruger Mini-14 is an *excellent* rifle.

Good luck!

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> Is this a good all 'round home-defense rifle?  What are the pros and cons?  I'd like to find a simple, light, reliable weapon for both home defense and perhaps the occasional emergency hunting expedition.  Ammo prevalence is also important.  I'd like to purchase two of whatever rifle I end up choosing, one for myself and one for the wife.  If anyone can suggest better alternatives, I'm all ears.


I like the mini-14 as an all around rifle.  Its small profile means its easy to cart around.  Its not a SBR (scary black rifle) thatll make the neighbors get crazy, the ammo is relatively cheap compared to .308, and its plenty accurate for varmint hunting.  

Its not what I would prefer for a total '$#@! hits the fan' scenario, but I certainly wouldnt hesitate to grab a mini to deal with coyotes, and still feel comfortable that I had adequate firepower (so long as I have plenty of ammo for follow up) if presented with bigger problems.

----------


## Kingfisher

Actually the best home defence weapon is a shotgun. "You aint gonna miss". And you dont have to worry about stray bullets or wall penetration.  Get the mini 14 and a shotgun. you can get a good reliable pump for $150-$200, if you dont care how pretty it is...........And I agree with Malum Prohibitum.

----------


## ihsv

Thanks, guys!

Malum, what would you recommend for a "total $#@! hits the fan scenario"?

----------


## Merk

I've been using a Mini14 since about 1984.  Good solid rifle with decent accuracy.  The action can handle dirt and grime well.  5.56 ammo is readily available.  I have abused the mini14 a lot and it keeps working.  I personally prefer my Bushmaster (ar-15 SBR) as it is much more accurate and parts and accessories are readily available.  I prefer 7.62 to 5.56 but the cost difference in ammo is huge.  I keep my basic 4 weapons ready to go all the time.  My handgun is my every day carry and always with me, shotgun with 00 1st choice for home defense (I have a 12 gauge and wife has a 20), then the Bushmaster for all around "I could only grab one gun for everything from protection to food procurement" and then a 7.62 bolt action with the 3x9 scope for the long range and/or big stuff.  7.62 is an awesome caliber but for home defense in populated areas over penetration of walls etc becomes a real issue.

My BOB (bug out bag) consists of a Bushmaster and a shotgun with a lot of ammo for both.  My geography puts me straight into the woods if something happens and with both a rifle and shotgun I anticipate being able to provide food and protection for my family for a good long time if the SHTF.

----------


## ihsv

Thanks Merk

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

> I like the mini-14 as an all around rifle.  Its small profile means its easy to cart around.  Its not a SBR (scary black rifle) thatll make the neighbors get crazy, the ammo is relatively cheap compared to .308, and its plenty accurate for varmint hunting.  
> 
> Its not what I would prefer for a total '$#@! hits the fan' scenario, but I certainly wouldnt hesitate to grab a mini to deal with coyotes, and still feel comfortable that I had adequate firepower (so long as I have plenty of ammo for follow up) if presented with bigger problems.


Personally, when I have to shoot something, I only ever want to have to shoot it once.  As a result, I like bigger calibers, particularly in CA where you are limited by mag size.  In a SHTF scenario, there are a number of .308(7.62x51) weapons that are good quality and are much more likely to put down bigger targets, up to brown bear size, with one shot.  I like the Springfield M1 best as a time honored and proven action, but there are various SBRs out there that are as good or slightly better.  The .308 might not be the best round for HUGE game, but it has the advantage of being a NATO round, so you know in an economic breakdown, you are more likely to be able to get them..  Specialty big game ammo is 1, expensive, and 2, likely to go out of production in a depression.

If you are looking for a general home protection and SHTF scenario recommendation, I personally believe that you cant go wrong with the following, in this order. 

12ga shotgun for defending against home invasion.
.308 rifle for defending the home against a seige and feeding the family
.45 pistol or 357mag revolver, or both, for general defensive carry
.223 rifle for keeping handy when you dont anticipate serious problems, and for general light hunting. 

like I said, if I could only have one gun to do all these things, a mini-14 is a fine choice for an all around weapon.

----------


## Shellshock1918

mags are REALLY expensive. not to mention that ammo has gone up a lot because of the war. they are also very loud.

----------


## youngbuck

IMO, for the price, you can do much better than a Mini-14.  Personally, I'd go for any AK-47 variant over the Mini-14, or maybe even an SKS.  I think you'd get better reliability, more parts availability, and they're cheaper.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> Actually the best home defence weapon is a shotgun. "You aint gonna miss".


Not true.  Shot guns still need to be aimed.  A 12 gauge 00 Buckshot spread at 20ft will only be about six inches.  That's an easy miss without aiming carefully.

----------


## Richard in Austin

> IMO, for the price, you can do much better than a Mini-14.  Personally, I'd go for any AK-47 variant over the Mini-14, or maybe even an SKS.  I think you'd get better reliability, more parts availability, and they're cheaper.


I agree with this. I had a Mini-14 for a short time and got rid of it. Magazines are expensive and not easy to find, vs. an AK. Also, AKs are ridiculously durable and reliable.

However, if you are offered a super good deal on a Mini-14 and it comes with lots of magazines, and that's what you really want, go for it.

----------


## Ginobili

AK = awsome, although it does have some issues. Im plan on getting one, just not sure what model/company. Despite some draw backs, from what i've seen it would make a perfect home defense weapon.

----------


## RedLightning

Though if you use a rifle for home protection pick your ammo wisely.

----------


## Kingfisher

> Not true.  Shot guns still need to be aimed.  A 12 gauge 00 Buckshot spread at 20ft will only be about six inches.  That's an easy miss without aiming carefully.


Of course you CAN miss. I was just making a point.  Its much easier to hit an intruder with a shotgun than with a handgun.

----------


## Maz2331

For home defense, I'll just grab whichever is closest.  I'd rather engage quickly with a .22 than run to another room for the .458 Win Mag or the 10mm.

----------


## Matt

I'd get a quality AK-47 conversion like a Vector.  http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/prog...asp?Prodid=233 They're cheaper than a Mini-14, cheaper ammo, cheaper magazines, more powerful, more reliable, just as accurate, and IMO more comfortable to shoot with the pistol grip.  The drawbacks are that they're heavier and they look "scary" so you might draw too much attention if you have to walk around with it depending on where you live.   



If you're worried about looking too tactical I would just get an SKS and cut the bayonet off.  They're waaay cheaper than a Mini-14, more accurate if you get a good one, more powerful, cheaper ammo, etc. etc.   http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/prog...d.asp?Prodid=3

----------


## Zym

The Mini-14 is a great varmit/ranch gun, but I wouldn't want to be using one if I was getting shot at. 

Cons are: expensive mags, don't hold up under heave sustained fire (keep it clean, it has tight tolerances) and replacement parts are almost exclusively NOT available. Ruger wants you to ship it back for any repairs. If you want an .223 go with a poodle shooter (AR). Spare parts are available everywhere and mags are cheap.

 For home defense you can't beat a 12ga with 00 buck, the poor mans machine gun.  1)  each shot puts out 12 .30 cal projectiles, x6 shots = 78 .30 cal projectiles in a matter of seconds. you can't do that with a full auto AK if you take in to account mag changes. 2) no over penetration. A .223 or  will go through all the walls of your house, and continue on to go through the walls of your neighbors house also. 12 buck hits hard close, but the energy dissipates quickly. 

I have a 12 ga pump for home defense, and a FAL for my "reach out and touch someone" battle rifle. Both have an abundant of cheap replacement parts, and you've got to love the penetration of the .308 round. It turns cover in to concealment.

----------


## youngbuck

A shotgun is better than a high powered rifle (like an AK...) for home defense because you don't have to worry as much about bullets going through a wall and killing others in your house or a next door neighbor.  Yes, you still have to aim them, but a miss is certainly less likely at close range than compared with a rifle or handgun.

For my next AK I plan on getting a VEPR from Robinson Armament.

----------


## ChickenHawk

7.62x39 isn't really more powerful than the 5.56x45 in fact many would argue it is effectively less powerful. The 7.62x39 is going to be more likely to penetrate things you don't want it to since the bullet is heavier. I've also heard excellent arguments that 00 12 gauge buck will penetrate walls better than the 5.56. 

I personally think that shotguns are only good for bird hunting and trap and skeet. They have way too much recoil which makes follow up shots slow. You can have three or four rounds down range with an AR in the time it takes you to get set up for your second shot with a 12 gauge. Also, the large number of projectiles are grouped so close together at typical home defence distances that it really does very little to help you hit the target.

I once took a tactical shotgun course and the instructor listed all the benefits of a shotgun. Every benefit he listed he noted that an AR-15 would do the job better. Then after basically indicating that shotguns were inferior in every way he asked, "So why do we use shot guns then?". His answer, "Mostly because they're cool."

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

Check this site for penetration tests.

http://www.theboxotruth.com/index.htm

and this video  http://www.militaryvideos.net/videos.php?videonum=43

----------


## Fields

///

----------


## JimInNY

> I like the mini-14 as an all around rifle.  Its small profile means its easy to cart around.  Its not a SBR (scary black rifle) thatll make the neighbors get crazy, the ammo is relatively cheap compared to .308, and its plenty accurate for varmint hunting.  
> 
> Its not what I would prefer for a total '$#@! hits the fan' scenario, but I certainly wouldn't hesitate to grab a mini to deal with coyotes, and still feel comfortable that I had adequate firepower (so long as I have plenty of ammo for follow up) if presented with bigger problems.


I will 2nd this comment. I have one, and I have accurized it with some tips I found online, and it is a nice all purpose utility rifle.

I can put a 5 round mag in it and walk around with it without raising any eyebrows around here. It looks like a .22. 

I do have some 30 round mags for it, the cheap, bad feeding US Mags, but, I found the secret to making them work. 

I rebuilt them using AR15 USGI parts. I simply modified the green USGI follower to fit in the Mini 14 mag and used new USGI springs. They feed like a charm. The only drawback is no bolt hold open when empty, but I don't really consider that a problem.

----------


## GoDrNo

For the price of a mini-14 you can get an AK, loads of extra mags, and a crap load of ammo.

or

You could get an AK and a Mossberg 500 series pump action shotgun.

or

You could get and AK and a nice Stevens (Savage Arms) .308 bolt-action.

The Ruger is a nice gun, but its expensive and .223 ammo is going through the roof because of the war and the cost of brass.

AK ammo is dirt cheap because it usually comes steel cased and there's tons of it floating around to be bought.

Just as an example today I was fartin around on an online gunstore and for $960 + cost of transfer to FFL dealer I could purchase an AK, mossberg 500, and a Stevens model 200 .308 bolt action rifle.

----------


## Time for Change

The benefit of a shotgun is the sound.
That distinctive BOOM is an attention getter.
They typical group of thugs will fall back (run) more quickly due to the booming sound of a shotgun over a rifle because they are NOT familiar with that high pitched rifle sound.
It is not as intimidating IMO.

Think about it, you are trying to change the group's mind about screwing with you.

Did that make sense?

----------


## pcosmar

> The benefit of a shotgun is the sound.
> That distinctive BOOM is an attention getter.
> They typical group of thugs will fall back (run) more quickly due to the booming sound of a shotgun over a rifle because they are NOT familiar with that high pitched rifle sound.
> It is not as intimidating IMO.
> 
> Think about it, you are trying to change the group's mind about screwing with you.
> 
> Did that make sense?


NO.
The whole point of a weapon in self defense is to stop the attack by effectively incapacitating the attacker. 
Not trying to scare them. To eliminate the threat.



> . I "racked" the shotgun several times during the tests, and no bystanders lost control of their bowels.
> Conclusion: Racking a shotgun will not make the bad guy faint.
>  from; Box O Truth

----------


## Time for Change

> NO.
> The whole point of a weapon in self defense is to stop the attack by effectively incapacitating the attacker. 
> Not trying to scare them. To eliminate the threat.


You are absolutely correct.  I am not contesting that in any way.

My intent was to imply a situation where one is confronted by several threats. Take down one with a 12 ga the others will think twice due to the projection of sound that is translated psychologically into big power.

BTW, who is going to unload their gun attempting to scare somebody?
I believe that the darwin theory applies there

----------


## pcosmar

> You are absolutely correct.  I am not contesting that in any way.
> 
> My intent was to imply a situation where one is confronted by several threats. Take down one with a 12 ga the others will think twice due to the projection of sound that is translated psychologically into big power.
> 
> BTW, who is going to unload their gun attempting to scare somebody?
> I believe that the darwin theory applies there


OK, personally I would rather have a quiet 308 and drop 4 or 5 of them before they get away.

But then I am an old tank hunter, I like loud noise and am not easily intimidated.

----------


## the_bee

> I've been using a Mini14 since about 1984.  Good solid rifle with decent accuracy.  The action can handle dirt and grime well.  5.56 ammo is readily available.  I have abused the mini14 a lot and it keeps working.  I personally prefer my Bushmaster (ar-15 SBR) as it is much more accurate and parts and accessories are readily available.  I prefer 7.62 to 5.56 but the cost difference in ammo is huge.  I keep my basic 4 weapons ready to go all the time.  My handgun is my every day carry and always with me, shotgun with 00 1st choice for home defense (I have a 12 gauge and wife has a 20), then the Bushmaster for all around "I could only grab one gun for everything from protection to food procurement" and then a 7.62 bolt action with the 3x9 scope for the long range and/or big stuff.  7.62 is an awesome caliber but for home defense in populated areas over penetration of walls etc becomes a real issue.
> 
> My BOB (bug out bag) consists of a Bushmaster and a shotgun with a lot of ammo for both.  My geography puts me straight into the woods if something happens and with both a rifle and shotgun I anticipate being able to provide food and protection for my family for a good long time if the SHTF.



I pretty much agree 

Except I think the likely hood of available ammo, although I like the 7.62 especially the ak47 for Defense I also like the good old reliable Winchester 30-30 carbine it hits hard, arguably one of the best bush rifles in history easy to find ammo for. I have never seen one break, on the other hand I also like a 30-0-6 for all the same reasons except it has much better range.

----------


## Time for Change

> OK, personally I would rather have a quiet 308 and drop 4 or 5 of them before they get away.
> 
> But then I am an old tank hunter, I like loud noise and am not easily intimidated.


We could go back and forth all day...lol...
It really depends on the situation, surroundings and weapon that is close by.
Part of my poorly delivered point is that outsmarting or psyching any opponent is the majority of the battle.

----------


## Conservative Christian

> Is this a good all 'round home-defense rifle?  What are the pros and cons?  I'd like to find a simple, light, reliable weapon for both home defense and perhaps the occasional emergency hunting expedition.  Ammo prevalence is also important.  I'd like to purchase two of whatever rifle I end up choosing, one for myself and one for the wife.  If anyone can suggest better alternatives, I'm all ears.


I'd recommend you buy two DIFFERENT rifles.

Buy the .223 Mini-14 for your wife, and a Springfield Armory .308 M1A Scout Squad for yourself:

----------

